# New orca



## Basque Power

View attachment 169447


----------



## kupe

Only just red x's. Can you please try to re-post the pix. Would love to see them.

Thanks!


----------



## rcharrette

*Wow!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV

*The Evolution Continues*

Love it! Where is the Orange one? 

The fork looks beefier and the down tube shape looks different. I wonder if it is "stiffer, lighter, faster" than the '09 model? 

I'm glad I still love my "old" '07 Orca. But when it's time to 'upgrade' I'm staying with Orbea. Orca all the way baby! :thumbsup:


----------



## rhauft

Looks like they beefed up the headtube/steering tube. Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Basque Power




----------



## BunnV

It has a BB30 bottom bracket and a tapered 1 1/8 - 1 1/5 head tube according to arueda.com.


----------



## godot

One thing I used to really like about Orbea was their amazing paint jobs. The last few years their paint has become pretty generic. Still great rides. As long as they continue to not make the Orca in a 62, I can avoid having to buy one.


----------



## mloywhite

I don't love the color combo, but I really like the Orbea on the bottom of the down tube.


----------



## BunnV

mloywhite said:


> I don't love the color combo, but I really like the Orbea on the bottom of the down tube.


I agree. It gives the tube more "definition" 

In the picture of the red/black/white Orca from Arueda.com, you can see the back of what looks like the "traditional" Orca paint scheme on an orange/black version. I bet they will offer the original black /white paint scheme from '07 on too.


----------



## CampbellU

Looks similiar to their Gold version I purchased 4 weeks ago-Great bike


----------



## BunnV

CampbellU said:


> Looks similiar to their Gold version I purchased 4 weeks ago-Great bike


Have you posted pictures?


----------



## Basque Power




----------



## BunnV

*Great stuff!*



Basque Power said:


>


Basque Power, you post the best pictures on the Orbea forum. I'm thankful that you're here! :thumbsup: 

I'm also glad that Euskaltel went back to the orange Orcas. The all-black frames looked good in person, but were almost invisible on television.


----------



## Orbea Fett

Venga! Venga! Venga!


----------



## WhyRun

When can that be ordered?!


----------



## rollinrob

I will be taking lots of pics while I am at the tour this year!


----------



## JimmyORCA

This is the same paint scheme as my white and gold orca.


----------



## daivs_T

when is the release of this ORCA? this is the 2010 model right?


----------



## SBeachBiker

*What about 2010 Diva?*

Anyone know if there's a similar redesign in the offing for us girls????


----------



## BunnV

SBeachBiker said:


> Anyone know if there's a similar redesign in the offing for us girls????


You probably know that Miriam Bengoetxea is the designer of the Diva and Orca. I'm sure she wont forget about the ladies!


----------



## amos

SBeachBiker said:


> Anyone know if there's a similar redesign in the offing for us girls????


There is. The construction will now be the exact same as the Orca and a flashier paint scheme, similar to the 2010 Orca


----------



## Basque Power




----------



## BunnV

*Basque Power*, again with the best pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## kupe

Sweet! Thanks for the pix


----------



## SBeachBiker

amos said:


> There is. The construction will now be the exact same as the Orca and a flashier paint scheme, similar to the 2010 Orca


Any idea what colors for the women?????? And/or when pics will surface?????


----------



## estebanjs

*2010 Orca*

2010 Orca


----------



## amos

SBeachBiker said:


> Any idea what colors for the women?????? And/or when pics will surface?????


Same as the above silver Orca, just replace the silver with either pink or light blue. I heard these will be the 2 colours offered first with other possible ones later on.


----------



## BunnV

estebanjs said:


> here's a pic of the new Orca in silver/white...


This looks like a color picture that has been converted into black and white with the exception of the stickers on the wheels and the Flight seat.


----------



## Orbea Fett

Venga Mikel! Venga!


----------



## Basque Power

View attachment 173103


View attachment 173104


View attachment 173105


View attachment 173106


View attachment 173110


View attachment 173107


View attachment 173108


View attachment 173109


----------



## JimmyORCA

Love the look of the new ORCA's but why is it so much heavier from the Orbea-USA website. With the new BB30 the frame and fork weighs at almost 1500grams? Almost decided to sell one of my 09 Orca and get the 2010 but why the extra weight?


----------



## atown117

Just ordered the 2010. I will let you guys know the ETA on these things as soon as I find out tommorow when they put the order in.


----------



## atown117

The Shop just put in the order today. They were told it should be here late august to early september. This is for a White/Silver/Black with Sram Force.


----------



## brentster

JimmyORCA said:


> Love the look of the new ORCA's but why is it so much heavier from the Orbea-USA website. With the new BB30 the frame and fork weighs at almost 1500grams? Almost decided to sell one of my 09 Orca and get the 2010 but why the extra weight?


My guess would be that they aren't making the frames with the raw look for this coming year and the lacquered finish adds a few extra grams.


----------



## atown117

Orbea USA has the Red and Orange ones in stock now. I'm not sure about the blue, but the Silver/White has another 2 weeks to arrive. Just thought I would update everyone on the new Orcas availability.


----------

